# Massey Ferguson 30



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

I have what is I think a massey-ferguson 30 possibly a 50 my uncle left me and It runs like a champ. I have just one problem the hydraulics leak and whatever i put up like a blade if i come back 5 mins later after cutting the tractor off... Is this common for older massey ferguson's ? What is it thats causing this ? What needs to be fixed or replaced ?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome farmall1 :friends: Some leak down is normal but in 5 Min's thats not. Maybe some trash in the valve or just worn out and needs to be reworked. Are you getting any fluid leakage around the seals? I'm sure someone with more experience will jump in and tell you more.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

The tractor would be either a MF 50 or feruson TO30, and it is a comon complaint with them to drop teh hydraulic arms once the engine is shut off. Bear should be able to tell you with more certainty, but i think if you replace the relief valve on the pump (under the hydraulic unit) that will help.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i would lean more towards the control valve for leakdown if it lifts ok. i think if the releif valve were leaking you would lose pressure and not be able to lift easily. there is also o-rings and gasket on the valve chamber. or it could be cylynder itself leaking it hard to tell as everything is internal. you could try taking off one of the side plates and look inside with the implement lifted see if you can see oil leaking from the cylynder. hope this helps


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

*massey ferguson 50*

Thanks for the info guys.. The tractor is a 50 I have no problems lifting attachments its just that when the engine is cut off it drifts down.. I will try and take a look one day soon but as long as it lifts fine ... I was always told if its working don't mess with it..


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

if the engine is running does it leak down?


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

No ... If the engine is on it lifts and holds tight as a drum... Its just when you cut it off thats when it comes down.... The heavier the attachment the faster it will fall...


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

farmall1, as bear has mentioned look at the control valve first not only is it easier to work on it also requires less specialized tools such as a spanner wrench for the cylinder ends...


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

My 22's hydraulic cylinder leaks badly. It looks like the seals need to be replaced. Is this a difficult job? 

Steve


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Steve there is one moving part and that is the piston which the seals are on.... the hardest part will be removing the gland nut and getting the seals on in the proper order and the reinstallation will be tricky to get the piston back into the cylinder w/ out messing up th seals and wipers. Personally I use a lithium grease to lube the barrel and piston to aid in the reinstall...

Which cylinder is you problem with... I would reccomend that if there is an opposite cylinder to rebuild it also such as tilt or lift cylinders.. If you can post some pictures as there is always someone here in this forum that will be able to guide you thru the process....Also cherck your hoses if there is any age to them 


Keep us informed on your progress...


----------

